

Nokia General Manager Believes N97 Will Beat the iPhone - lotusleaf1987
http://www.symbian-freak.com/news/009/07/nokia_md_confident_n97_will_beat_iphone.htm

======
martey
This is from June 2009, and includes quotes from Nokia UK's general manager.

While it is clear that Nokia is not doing well in the States, I would be
interested to see numbers on how Nokia sales have compared to Apple in the UK
and Europe.

